# 16/04/08 - Iris



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

some of the students at the university where i work had to present some flower arrangements, the arrangements were sold off today and i managed to get the last bunch which was extremely lucky as they disappear fast.

here are some of today's photos...























































rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Sharp and clear*

Now, you've got that focus system working for you! Nice shots. Bright, clear and sharp where you wanted them to be sharp.

Now you need toget your hubby to make you one of these








mhtml:{EF2C40EB-7930-4CF9-9C93-B395...tic.flickr.com/2040/2329222394_113eff4212.jpg

regards, Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Rich, what does that do that my tripod doesn't do? i have often felt like i could do with a camera that could sit of a more flexible steal spring of some sort... especially when i use the macro filters. it's stodgy and stiff to adjust the whole tripod back an inch to take a photo.

and thank you for your comments.

rosesm


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

That is why I built this thing. Tripod stays in one spot. The camera attaches to the "slide" You slide the camera closer/further to attain focus. I only used it once.

See this LINK for more info.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Velbon-4-Way-Super-Mag-Macro-Slider-Rail-for-Camera-K5G_W0QQitemZ230242706143QQihZ013QQcategoryZ3325QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
If you lived near-by you could be experimenting with it tonight. I got the idea for an expensive one I saw on EBay some time ago. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

brilliant idea. i think i'd use it a lot. i'll show my husband & son and see what they can do for me. thank you!
rosesm


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Beautiful colors Karen (the yellow is quite strong in 1 and 2) but I do believe the last one is my very favorite. You know I like the different sort and that one sure fits the bill. Good work.

James


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Gator_Nutz said:


> Beautiful colors Karen (the yellow is quite strong in 1 and 2) but I do believe the last one is my very favorite. You know I like the different sort and that one sure fits the bill. Good work.
> 
> James


thank you  i learnt a little about purple and blue and lighting when i was playing yesterday (er, i mean concentrating hard on taking photos).

as for that last one... it felt so good doing that one that i had to share it. i just love that quirky stuff. i had a few others but still need to work on focussing. (roll on the day when i can do it without thinking and can actually move on to something else in the manual!)

iris flowers are just such a quirky delight to play with. have you tried them yet?

rosesm


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the first two myself. I like the colors and the yellow in the iris sets it off. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

.








rosesm


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Very nice Karen. I especially like the second one. The background blur (bokeh) and composition come together to make a real nice image. The others are very nice as well, but 2 is my favorite.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

The colors are wonderful. kind of a Monet look to them.
SH


----------

